# How much distance.....



## Susansback (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, I'm having trouble figuring out how far I should be from my target, if I'm just practicing. As my pic shows, I have a monti gear y shot. I have 3/8" ammo. I take it I am supposed to put up a sheet??? I found out quickly enough that this sling shot has a lot of force. So I don't want to hurt anybody.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You should be close enough that you are hitting your target and having fun  not too close so be mindful of bounce backs depending on your target. Start close (like 10-15/20ft)and as you gain consistency and confidence, start backing up.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes start not to far away, so you can quickly lose the fun,

i start with 5meter and when the hitrate is okay i make a step back, happy shooting


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I will welcome you in this thread. Welcome! First though I would never change my avatar, the Yshot is one of my slingshots as well.

I will give you a tip to help you start out... Look around the forum, either the vendor area, or the bands and tubes section, if you are starting out shooting close distances and only plinking around, get/ make yourself a lighter band set than ep what you already have. I can asure you you can still fling the 3/8 with something lighter.

Happy reading, then if you still have questions, ask away, we have a community of knowledgable people.

LGD


----------



## Susansback (Oct 16, 2013)

LGD, well actually, I'm not just plinking. I am getting ready for the world to end, he he. So, I want to only know this SS. I'm just worried I'm too close. It would have to be pretty tuff to miss with such an awesome SS, right? So, I'm not worried about that. Concerned about safety as I am new at this.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Susansback said:


> LGD, well actually, I'm not just plinking. I am getting ready for the world to end, he he. So, I want to only know this SS. I'm just worried I'm too close. It would have to be pretty tuff to miss with such an awesome SS, right? So, I'm not worried about that. Concerned about safety as I am new at this.


Then I will rephrase it a bit... Start it might be a good suggestion start off with lighter bands, and plink around until you feel comfortable and familiar with your slingshot and how it reacts.. 10m is a suggested goal, once you get up to that point you will be ready for just about any plausible range for your needs IMO. I wouldn't personally get closer than 5m with 3/8th... You may be surprised but starting off too close maybe counter productive.

Lgd


----------



## Susansback (Oct 16, 2013)

so, about thirty feet...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

33 feet is a standard slingshot target distance. -- Tex


----------



## Susansback (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for all of the responses. But, apparently, I was asking the wrong question. With my concern for safety, I am seeing that there are different kinds of backdrops. I saw a video with a box behind the target. And something was in it. I couldn't see what it was. So, what do you use for a backdrop?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Some old cut up t-shirts


----------

